# Toro trimmer 51930 won't start



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Toro trimmer 51930 won't start but I believe still has some life in it. Have spark, and will run when fuel is poured directly into chamber/spark plug hole. Have disassembled carburtor and soaked in carb cleaner - twice. Replaced diaphragm. Replaced fuel lines. Fresh gas. Piston not scored. Priming feels normal and priming action causes excess fuel to go back into fuel tank. Help! I am out of ideas and very frustrated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it will run with a prime, then there is still an issue with the carburetor. May be time to replace the carburetor as most do not survive a carburetor dip.


----------



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks 30YearTech. I don't think I am willing to pay some $50 for a new carb on this $140 trimmer (unless you know of a cheaper source for carbs). Thought I would buy ($10) a complete carb repair kit and see if that solves the issue. Your thoughts?? Thanks again.


----------

